# Recent pumilio successes



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

My pumilio had never really done much for me, sometimes transported tadpoles but never saw any real progress. Well, I had been following two tadpoles that got pretty far until I saw they popped front legs without sls. I was pretty excited to see these two little guys hopping around and then a week later I found a third! People always say it's the coolest thing finding an unknown froglet, and I have got to agree it's very exciting. Then, as if having three pumilio froglets wasn't good enough, I found a clutch of six half-developed tadpoles, which hatched today and were transported. I also found 4 eggs which are now halfway developed. On top of that, they laid a clutch of 8 eggs 3-4 days ago, 7 or which are good! They had always laid eggs, but never this many good... usually clutches would not be fertilized or waste away. So that's 17 good eggs in under 10 days! It's going to be a lot more tadpoles... Anyway, here are the pictures:

First little guy with a bit of tail left



























Dad









Mom









Mom transporting three tads at once today: the Tri-tadpack
I think this shot is really cool, one of my favorites...









I know they aren't great shots (especially the froglets) because they were hard to get and I didn't want to disturb them by cleaning the glass. I'm pretty happy with them right now. They are mancreek pumilio. I actually saw an interesting behavior yesterday- the male would call "at" the froglets. He didn't chase them or physically touch them, but he walked up to a froglet, looked at him, and called for a while. Pretty interesting stuff.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

That's exciting news, good luck with their development.


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

congrats!!

cant wait till i find an extra frog or two in a viv


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice shots! Especially the tri-tadpack. lol


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. They are really interesting to watch- it's fun to go up and try to find all three froglets and see the female transporting at the same time. Here are a few more shots:

A slightly better picture of one of the froglets









And this was a tough shot to get, so excuse to blur/ obscured view: Dad confronting one of the little guys... father-son love I hope









The female did drop off the three tads earlier today somewhere, but hasn't moved the other three that hatched today yet.
Bryan


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> My pumilio had never really done much for me, sometimes transported tadpoles but never saw any real progress. Well, I had been following two tadpoles that got pretty far until I saw they popped front legs without sls. I was pretty excited to see these two little guys hopping around and then a week later I found a third! People always say it's the coolest thing finding an unknown froglet, and I have got to agree it's very exciting. Then, as if having three pumilio froglets wasn't good enough, I found a clutch of six half-developed tadpoles, which hatched today and were transported. I also found 4 eggs which are now halfway developed. On top of that, they laid a clutch of 8 eggs 3-4 days ago, 7 or which are good! They had always laid eggs, but never this many good... usually clutches would not be fertilized or waste away. So that's 17 good eggs in under 10 days! It's going to be a lot more tadpoles... Anyway, here are the pictures:
> 
> First little guy with a bit of tail left
> 
> ...


My basti male does the same thing to the two froglets in my tank. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

A quick update:
All three are doing well from what I can see. I can usually see 1-2 at a time. Two are now foraging in the leaf litter and the other prefers to stay up amongst the broms. They are eating springtails, attempting to eat fruit flies and sometimes get them, and don't look too thin or anything bad. They are just over 2 weeks OOTW now and are growing fast... already the size of a leuc or azureus fresh OOTW, or about 1/3-1/2the size of the adult pumilio. I haven't seen any more of the calling aggression by the male since I posted about it. 
After transporting the first 6, the female has unfortunately ignored the other tadpoles. 3-4 hatched and were left; they slid into the brom axil with water but I'm guessing all won't live together for long. 7 from the clutch of 8 hatched yesterday and I haven't seen any transported yet. I will keep them moist so they don't dry and hope she comes to get them. If they are still there after another week or so, I will place them in random bromeliad axils or film cans and hope she finds and cares for them.
Bryan


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Any updates on them


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They will typically lay way more eggs than they can typically care for. I can see possibly trying to deposit a couple yourself as an experiment to see if they will care for them. If, however, they have already deposited 6 and you deposit a bunch more, I think you're going to have trouble. I think that either they will ignore yours, or, in trying to care for all of them, they won't be able to keep up with the feeder eggs. Mom could get very thin. Could end up with none of the tads getting enough nutrition and all dying, or just a bunch of very tiny froglets too small to be healthy.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Update: all three froglets are doing well and eating fruit flies easily. Two are clearly bigger and the other is slightly smaller and stays up in the plants, while the bigger two mostly stay on the bottom. I'm surprised by how fast they have grown; they are about 1.5 months old and are at least half as big as the adults I would say, length wise at least. I will leave them in for a few more weeks and then they should be fine to pull I would guess. The female is still very fat, no worries on her trying to feed too many tads. Unfortunately, one of the broms in there is dying, I guess from being too wet, and doesn't hold any water now since the leaves shrunk, so I think some tads may be gone. I know of at least 3 more in other broms though I think. 
Here are some pictures of the froglets:




























Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I just peeked into a brom axil with a flashlight and saw something red with front legs swim away  It will be interesting to see how many come out this round since she transported a lot of tads last time but I'm not sure how many went into the brom that died... I guess that's half the fun, finding unexpected babies. Looks like I will be moving the three juvies out of the adults tank now into a grow out viv so the newest little ones will have enough springtails. I will try to get pictures when I move them and when the froglets come ootw.
Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I moved one of the pumilio juvies out of the parent viv today. I will move the other when I can catch him/her. The third one is a bit smaller than the others because it likes to stay up in the plants and doesn't get as many fruit flies as the other 4 in the tank, so I will leave that one in for a bit more just to get him comfortable with foraging. He still eats fruit flies if he sees them, though. I believe I have seen 2 tadpoles with front legs, and there are one or two other axils I think I see something in, but can't quite tell. 
Here are some new pictures:

Little one peeking out while foraging in his new home.









He has some nice granulated skin, hard to tell from the photo but this frog kind of reminds me of a grannie (but less obvious bumps, of course)









This is the one I will move when I can catch. He/she has very nice blue legs, as nice as some blue jeans I've seen... I'm really excited to see how this frog looks once it matures









Thanks for looking,
Bryan


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful little babies Bryan.....Can't wait to get my first pumilio...


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, neat thread Brian. Beautiful frogs for sure.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

They look great Bryan. That last one looks like a keeper.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

The new froglets are starting to explore and the male was wrestling with the juvis, so it was time to catch the other big juvi and move him out. I will also move the smaller juvi to his own container when I get a chance. I have seen two froglets out of the water so far, I believe I saw another a couple days ago but it was right next to a different axil that had one in, so I'm not sure if I just got them mixed up or if there were really two there. I also thought I saw a tadpole with all four legs so maybe he is just a few days behind these guys.

Just moved this one out today:










Here is one of the newest froglets









Better pictures to come once they are out more and I can clean the glass.
Bryan


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice colors coming out on them Bryan, very nice!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks, and I will definitely let you know when I'm ready to let some go!
Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Just found another froglet  That makes three definites for the latest round... I also saw something that puzzled me a bit: aggression between the two juvis I pulled from the tank and put together. They were actually wrestling (as in chasing and actually grabbing on the backs) so I'm not sure what to make of it. They are only 2.5 months ootw, although almost as big as my male, so I'm skeptical that they could both be fighting males. The adult male was also chasing one of the juvis right before I pulled it out if that matters. I'm guessing it could be that pumilio are just territorial and even juvis can get aggressive in a new environment. Anyone else have this or know what to make of it?
Bryan


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's awesome that all of your froglets are doing so well, I just recently had my first pumilio successes and found two froglets in my el dorado viv, they are so fun to watch grow up, good luck with them


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Congrats, it's really cool to just find them after weeks of waiting. I'm amazed how fast they got the second round out after the initial froglets. At this rate I would be expecting another clutch of eggs within a week, but I don't mind if they take a break for a few months before starting up again.
Best of luck with your new ones.
Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yet another update... I have confirmed four froglets from this most recent batch. There are a lot of little mouths to feed in that tank right now!

Older juvi still in the parent tank bellyshot









New froglets


















All of the froglets seem to come out with muddy brown legs, but they seem to fade into metallic silver/greenish color or the grey/light blue colors. I'm looking forward to seeing how these turn out.
Bryan


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

It looks like everyone is doing well.that is just so awesome i cant wait to find babys in my vivs.good luck


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Another short update- the pumilio laid a clutch of 4 eggs today, so I'm guessing they are done caring for tadpoles at the moment. It won't surprise me if they lay a few more clutches before settling down into tad rearing again. I haven't seen more than the four froglets from the second batch, but I did see a tadpole with all four legs today in an axil so either he is a couple weeks behind the others, or there is a third round about to come out! The little ones are eating springtails and two of them have already settled down in the leaf litter.

Juvis in the grow out tank


















Second round of froglets



























New clutch of eggs today- this picture is really cool because I believe all those little circles that can be seen in the back egg that is in focus are individual cells diving from the original single egg cell 









Female









Courting


















Bryan


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, so I need to get on your list


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Caught the female transporting again today. That last clutch of four went bad, it looked like the yolks exploded or disintegrated after about 5-6 days; maybe they were stomped accidentally or just that it was right under the light? Anyway, she laid a clutch of 3 and all hatched out this morning.

Tadpole looking for a ride









Froglet hiding in a brom









Female with two tadpoles


















Bryan


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats over and over!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

those eggs shots are some awesome pictures! the detail is super cool!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I know most of the pictures aren't great because they are through dirty glass and/or the frogs are trying to get away, but I think I did get a little lucky with how some turned out. I got another grow out tank to start moving frogs out of the main tank because I have lost count and need to make sure everybody gets food. I need to take some updated pictures of the first two juvis that I pulled awhile ago- they are almost full grown and have great coloration. Maybe later this summer I will try to get some other pumilio so I have more froglets to post about than just the mancreeks 
Bryan


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I know this is old but I figured I would just post here instead of making a new thread. The pumilio are at it again... 3 froglets came ootw right around Christmas/ New Years. I have to say, by far the best things I've experienced in this hobby are both the times I found an unexpected pumilio froglet. I had seen two for about a week or two, and then all of a sudden I see a tiny red nose under a dead brom leaf. It's really exciting, and I always have to take a peek in the tank when I'm passing by to see how many I can find. 
Of course, at this point, I'm figuring they have to be taking a break... please take a month off so I can replace the dead broms and clean up the tank a bit. Nope, at least 2 tads just hatched today...





































Two of the froglets look to have your average mancreek look, and one looks to be a bit darker with more of a maroon color and black legs. Looking forward to seeing their colors fill in as they grow.
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Found another 2-3 froglets, hopefully some of them are female because I think all the older ones I held back are males.
Pulled the first one today, he/she is a little thin but just got placed in a tank loaded with springtails and no fat parents to compete with, so that should help! This one has a cool pattern, dark legs with lots of black spots on the back. It will be interesting to see if the pattern stays or fades and changes as the frog grows.










Bryan


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really nice pattern, but it looks very thin. I read for the first time this your thread, very interesting. Thanks


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Congrats! I hope to add some to my frog herd some day.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, he/she is thin but is actively chowing down on springtails so I am hopeful for a fat froglet soon. I pulled another that is also speckled, but the spots are smaller and there are fewer spots. There is at least one more still in the parents' viv. Pretty good considering I hadn't seen any tads transported, and I only thought there was one froglet at first.
Bryan


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have Almirante. But this is my question: are Almirante and Man Creek the same frogs? Can you clarify this doubt about it? Thanks


----------

